# Background color change?



## jwithnell (Apr 15, 2010)

Is there a personal setting for the background used for displaying threads? Recently, everything started showing up with a dark-teal background which provides poor contrast for reading black type.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 15, 2010)

If you go down to the bottom of the page, lower left hand side, there should be a box with various styles. I reset mine to "vB4 Default Style" and it is much better.

As for why this happened, I have no idea. . . .


----------



## Berean (Apr 15, 2010)

vB4 Gray isn't bad either. White post background with black or gray trim.


----------



## Skyler (Apr 15, 2010)

I use Simple Black. Light grey background with black text; shows up pretty well.


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 15, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen!!!


----------

